# Asus Mobo first boot custom pc bios problem



## hellbro (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys.
I just finished my new gaming computer today and tried booting it up. It's an Asus M4N68T-M V2 motherboard, and i'm trying to get into bios.
To boot into bios, I have to press Delete, but instead of booting into it, it shows me most of my equipment then has an error message:


Please enter setup to recover BIOS Setting
USB Device Over Current Status Detected!!
System will shut down after 15 seconds

It then goes to shut down after the 15 seconds. I've updated the bios with a USB using EZ Flash 2, but it still hasn't gotten this error message to go away. This is my first custom computer build so it could just be something really easy but please help me, instructions would be awesome and I really want to get this thing running.
Thanks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Post your full system specs.
What usb devices are connected?
clear the cmos your manual will explain.
you may want to bench test it

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with Doby, and since you just assembled this, you could have a short to case somewhere. Perhaps a loose screw captured under the mobo.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is always good practice to test on the bench prior to installing the hardware into the case to identify and correct any hardware issues.
Clear the CMOS per the Mobo manual instructions. If no joy, remove all the RAM-push the power button and listed for a repeated single beep from the Mobo speaker. If you hear that beep the Mobo is probably OK.

Bench Test

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## hellbro (Jul 31, 2009)

Doby said:


> Post your full system specs.
> What usb devices are connected?
> clear the cmos your manual will explain.
> you may want to bench test it
> ...


Just the keyboard is connected. Ive tried clearing cmos by removing the battery because my manual doesnt contain cmos instructions. Ill post my full specs soon


----------



## hellbro (Jul 31, 2009)

Ill try bench testing when i get home, thx guys


----------



## hellbro (Jul 31, 2009)

I just tried bench testing and the same results appeared. It booted normally so I presume that means nothing is faulted?
I still can't get into bios even after reinstalling the mobo back in and properly putting the screws in the right places.


----------



## hellbro (Jul 31, 2009)

Specs:

Mobo: Asus M4N68T-M V2
Ram: 4gb (2x2gb) Kingston 13333Mhz.
Video Card: Nvidia GTS 450 1gb DDR5
Processor: AMD Phenom II Quad Core 840 3.2ghz.
Case: Thermaltake V5 LAN Edition.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

hellbro said:


> I just tried bench testing and the same results appeared. It booted normally so I presume that means nothing is faulted?
> I still can't get into bios even after reinstalling the mobo back in and properly putting the screws in the right places.


Let me make sure I understand you correctly, you say it boots normally, does this mean you can install/boot windows but the only problem is you can't enter bios?

Just for correct terminology and to avoid confusion you don't boot to bios you enter it, you boot to windows, from cd or even a usb device. I am just pointing this out so we know if the computer is actually booting or just showing a splash screen or something.

What psu are you using?


----------



## hellbro (Jul 31, 2009)

Doby said:


> Let me make sure I understand you correctly, you say it boots normally, does this mean you can install/boot windows but the only problem is you can't enter bios?
> 
> Just for correct terminology and to avoid confusion you don't boot to bios you enter it, you boot to windows, from cd or even a usb device. I am just pointing this out so we know if the computer is actually booting or just showing a splash screen or something.
> 
> What psu are you using?


Hey.
I just bought a new psu today cause the old one was **** house. It's a Vantec iON2 620W.
...Are you saying that you need to install windows first before configuring bios? What I'm trying to do is enter bios yes, sorry if my words were confusing, this is my first custom tower. Maybe you could run me through the process of what to do when you've booted a brand new custom computer? Just to make sure I'm doing everything right, or this is just one really stupid situation.

Update:
Upgraded to Vantec iON2 psu because I was told that my other 30 dollar one from ebay is actually 5v instead of 12v and would barely run my gpu. Did the upgrade because I thought that might be causing a fault. Still the same result...


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

> Please enter setup to recover BIOS Setting
> USB Device Over Current Status Detected!!
> System will shut down after 15 seconds
> 
> Just the keyboard is connected. Ive tried clearing cmos by removing the battery because my manual doesnt contain cmos instructions. Ill post my full specs soon


could be a defective USB keyboard. does it restart if you press ctr-alt-del then tap the del key repeatedly while rebooting?

more likely its because the Phenom IIX4 840 is not a supported CPU on the M4N68T-M V2


----------



## hellbro (Jul 31, 2009)

Stu_computer said:


> could be a defective USB keyboard. does it restart if you press ctr-alt-del then tap the del key repeatedly while rebooting?
> 
> more likely its because the Phenom IIX4 840 is not a supported CPU on the M4N68T-M V2


Great news! I figured the problem out, when i installed the motherboard i accidentally took off the 2 jumper cases, (which turned out to be cmos and the usb device that the error was telling me about). I put them back on and it went straight into setup. Thanks a lot for your help guys!


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

both jumpers were removed. apply some 20/20 hindsight and the error message makes sense since it was two different events occuring, just coincidental in time.

that used to be a common check because the old boards might have one or two dozen jumpers and if one was wrong or missing it was trouble. nowadays most boards only have two jumpers at most so often overlooked as a fault cause.

anyway here is a follow up, since that processor is not on their CPU support i did a search for that mobo/cpu combo but it doesn't get a lot of complaints, in fact many stores sell that combo as a package deal and the buyers seem happy with it.

so it looks like should be okay combo.

have fun.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got it figured out. I would suggest returning the Vantec PSU and getting a good quality unit to insure longer life for your hardware.


----------

